# The Stubby AIO Suicide Mods x Vaping Bogan x Orca Vape



## adriaanh (15/8/22)

And another BORO Device coming....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/8/22)

It looks interesting!


----------



## adriaanh (15/8/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (15/8/22)

Would of preferred this just being a boro rather than copying from the Kylin AIO and keeping the price down, times are hard for many and this is needlessly pricey for what it is unless it has a premium chipset I don't know about! Nice looking though!


----------



## veecee (15/8/22)

Timwis said:


> Would of preferred this just being a boro rather than copying from the Kylin AIO and keeping the price down, times are hard for many and this is needlessly pricey for what it is unless it has a premium chipset I don't know about! Nice looking though!


Timwis, that "adapter" type piece in the third pic, looks like it would change the dimensions of the mod to accept a Boro device. We'll, at least to me it looks that way.

So possibly giving the ability to take the tall RBA, but also to be able to use a Boro as well. 

I'm keen to see the battery compartment too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## veecee (15/8/22)

veecee said:


> Timwis, that "adapter" type piece in the third pic, looks like it would change the dimensions of the mod to accept a Boro device. We'll, at least to me it looks that way.
> 
> So possibly giving the ability to take the tall RBA, but also to be able to use a Boro as well.
> 
> I'm keen to see the battery compartment too.


Actually, that's exactly what you can see in the second pic. Sometimes my own absent-mindedness astonishes even me! Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/8/22)

And the "tank" is away from any buttons/screens, which is a WIN for any Boro type device.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (15/8/22)

£135 on pre-order in the UK, well overpriced like the Abyss was when first released! Talking of which someone who like me just picked one up for £24.99 feels ripped off because he assumed it came with a rebuildable option and the stuff to turn into a SBS etc, he thought I was pulling his chain when I said originally you could add £100 to that!


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (8/9/22)

So badly want one of these, need to start selling some goods!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

